# How do you locate a rescue or retiree to adopt?



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

A friend visited us the other day and he absolutely fell in love with our Madison. He emailed later asking for pictures and said he’s thinking of getting one for himself. He thought she was just perfect. He has some serious health issues and it was great to hear him so excited about a Maltese.

I would like to assist him in finding a fluff but I don't know where to start. I think a rescue/retiree would be great for him.

We are in North Texas – any ideas?


----------



## BentleyzMom (Nov 27, 2010)

Check out www.petfinder.com you can find maltese listed all over the country on this website. That is where I found my boy. I am an advocate for rescuing from shelters and have told anyone who asked where I got him from to check out petfinder. I know that there are other websites too and others will probably tell you about those.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Looks like Tonia of Rhapsody Maltese in Buda, TX might have some retirees available Rhapsody Maltese and Professional Handling You may want to contact her. And petfinder.com is a great place to locate rescues.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for your quick responses!
Bentley is adorable...I'd love to find a sweetie just like him!

I've sent an email to Tonia about her retirees. I'll actually be coming through her area in about a week when I get back from my New Year's cruise out of Galveston. I hope to hear from her soon.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Tina at It's Magic Maltese might have some retirees.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Madison's Mom said:


> A friend visited us the other day and he absolutely fell in love with our Madison. He emailed later asking for pictures and said he’s thinking of getting one for himself. He thought she was just perfect. *He has some serious health issues *and it was great to hear him so excited about a Maltese.
> 
> I would like to assist him in finding a fluff but I don't know where to start. I think a rescue/retiree would be great for him.
> 
> We are in North Texas – any ideas?


What are your friend's health issues? It may sound harsh, but I will not let a foster go to someone with serious health issues. Nor should someone, with serious health issues, want to take on a dog. Especially a rescue.

I'm so sorry about your friend, but does not seem right to add a pet, unless he has backup, who also want a furry friend, and live with him.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

3Maltmom said:


> What are your friend's health issues? It may sound harsh, but I will not let a foster go to someone with serious health issues. Nor should someone, with serious health issues, want to take on a dog. Especially a rescue.
> 
> I'm so sorry about your friend, but does not seem right to add a pet, unless he has backup, who also want a furry friend, and live with him.


We will be his backup. I had written that while composing my original post, but thought it crass.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Madison's Mom said:


> We will be his backup. I had written that while composing my original post, but thought it crass.


 :goodpost:

He is very lucky to have a friend like you.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Once again, I'm sorry about your friend. Not sure about the health issues, but am glad you will be a back-up. 

I must say, we look for forever homes. Dogs get bounced around enough as it is.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

3Maltmom said:


> Once again, I'm sorry about your friend. Not sure about the health issues, but am glad you will be a back-up.
> 
> I must say, we look for forever homes. Dogs get bounced around enough as it is.


Do rescues normally place dogs in homes where a back up is necessary? I thought that one of the conditions of the adoption was that a dog had to be returned to a rescue if the owner was no longer able to keep them, not passed on to someone else.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

None of us truly know how long we have on this Earth so we should ALL have a backup ready to take in our pets if something does happen. I'm 25 years old and a classmate of mine from highschool had a horrible accident and drowned the other day. I don't know this man's situation, but I'm sure the rescue or breeder will gather all the facts and decide if they want to place a dog with him or not. 

A friend of mine got an older Yorkie puppy for her 80-something year old mother a year ago, and they have been wonderful for each other. My friend committed to taking the dog in if her mother passes away before the dog does. And the dog knows her well too since they visit often.


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

myfairlacy said:


> None of us truly know how long we have on this Earth so we should ALL have a backup ready to take in our pets if something does happen. I'm 25 years old and a classmate of mine from highschool had a horrible accident and drowned the other day. I don't know this man's situation, but I'm sure the rescue or breeder will gather all the facts and decide if they want to place a dog with him or not.
> 
> A friend of mine got an older Yorkie puppy for her 80-something year old mother a year ago, and they have been wonderful for each other. My friend committed to taking the dog in if her mother passes away before the dog does. And the dog knows her well too since they visit often.


:goodpost:
Someone I knew well died recently too...you're right...we never know.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I have placed dogs with older people with great success. Would I place a young puppy with someone in their 80s? Not likely but that is because of the energy level and needs of a puppy at least as much as the age of the adopter. I have placed dogs with older people and don't feel that old people should only be allowed to adopt old dogs. Elderly people are dealing with loss all the time, losing friends and relatives to old age. I hate the thought that I might be contributing to their loss by allowing them to adopt only a really old dog. But, when considering an adoption to an elderly person I do want to know that they have a loving, caring support network and that someone in that network would be willing to assume responsibility and care for the dog should the owner predecease the dog. While our policy is that the dog must come back to rescue, my personal preference for the sake of the dog is that he be allowed to live the remainder of his life with someone within the network who he has come to know and love.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

MaryH said:


> I have placed dogs with older people with great success. Would I place a young puppy with someone in their 80s? Not likely but that is because of the energy level and needs of a puppy at least as much as the age of the adopter. I have placed dogs with older people and don't feel that old people should only be allowed to adopt old dogs. Elderly people are dealing with loss all the time, losing friends and relatives to old age. I hate the thought that I might be contributing to their loss by allowing them to adopt only a really old dog. But, when considering an adoption to an elderly person I do want to know that they have a loving, caring support network and that someone in that network would be willing to assume responsibility and care for the dog should the owner predecease the dog. While our policy is that the dog must come back to rescue, my personal preference for the sake of the dog is that he be allowed to live the remainder of his life with someone within the network who he has come to know and love.


 
:goodpost:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I adopted Whisper who is a senior and had found her on Petfinder.com Good luck!


----------

